# Self-Driving Cars — Über's Surprising "Likely" Plan



## I Drive Select (Oct 16, 2016)

Über CEO Travis Kalanick, speaking at the Vanity Fair New Establishment Summit, indicated that Über will _likely_ lease or sell their self-driving vehicles to drivers instead of Über owning and operating them.

There could be an opportunity in this to run a fleet of these vehicles for Über...


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

I Drive Select said:


> Über CEO Travis Kalanick, speaking at the Vanity Fair New Establishment Summit, indicated that Über will _likely_ lease or sell their self-driving vehicles to drivers instead of Über owning and operating them.
> 
> There could be an opportunity in this to run a fleet of these vehicles for Über...


There is no umlaut!!!!


----------



## Lord of ricks (Oct 11, 2015)

why does this seem so hard to believe


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Why did the OP put this in "advice"?
News belongs in news.
There ought to be a requirement that you need to do 1000 posts before you can create a thread.


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Why did the OP put this in "advice"?
> News belongs in news.
> There ought to be a requirement that you need to do 1000 posts before you can create a thread.


https://uberpeople.net/threads/read-before-posting-in-news.246/


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

I Drive Select said:


> Über CEO Travis Kalanick, speaking at the Vanity Fair New Establishment Summit, indicated that Über will _likely_ lease or sell their self-driving vehicles to drivers instead of Über owning and operating them.
> 
> There could be an opportunity in this to run a fleet of these vehicles for Über...


Drivers - Just bend 'em over & keep 'em bent over.
"Never change a winning game".


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

OMG i totally believe uber would do this... afterall they have to find a way to stick suckers with the maintenance of the vehicle at rates they are currently charging or less.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> OMG i totally believe uber would do this... afterall they have to find a way to stick suckers with the maintenance of the vehicle at rates they are currently charging or less.


With the added likelihood that these things will have to be serviced at "Uber-approved" shops that will pay kickbacks to Uber & pass that cost through to the driver.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

What the hell...so tell me this: How do you sell your own car to "driver" who doesn't actually drive the vehicle since it's supposed to be self operated. Yes, Uber is looking for a round of suckers to do the maintenance and insurance for them. Yet if so, then you still (or supposed) to give them a higher cut, which negates the whole self driving concept, at least in Travis's mind anyway, of the 'other dude in the car' being such a high expense. This company makes not sense.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

rtaatl said:


> What the hell...so tell me this: How do you sell your own car to "driver" who doesn't actually drive the vehicle since it's supposed to be self operated. Yes, Uber is looking for a round of suckers to do the maintenance and insurance for them. Yet if so, then you still (or supposed) to give them a higher cut, which negates the whole self driving concept, at least in Travis's mind anyway, of the 'other dude in the car' being such a high expense. This company makes not sense.


Smoke and mirrors, bro.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

I truly believe the whole self driving cars for Uber is just to get more investors money. It doesn't fit their business model in anyway. Today they don't own any assets, and barely makes a profit. How in the hell they are gonna make money when they have to invest in any kind of ownership, or even lease of assets with these self driving cars? It would be a humongous fleet world wide. Even if the car companies wanted in on the game, how is Uber gonna pay them enough? We drivers are subsidizing the operational costs of the rides today. Are the car companies in the future gonna subsidize? Don't think so.

Even in the scenario that the OP talks about, Uber would be renting my self driving car from me when I'm not using it. What's the difference from that and just paying drivers. 

Uber took a great thing and turned it into a stupid head game that only Travis thinks makes sense.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

My take on this is that UBER corporate management will do everything and anything for free P.R. That whole bit about personal transport by air-born drones last week smacked of this shit. I have been following the progress of flying cars for the past 40 years, and, ladies and gentlemen, the Jefferson's hybrid car/plane machine is at least 10 years away... 5 for the physical machine and maybe 10 or more for the associated legal regulations...

http://money.cnn.com/2015/05/18/luxury/flying-cars-aeromobil/


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

There is no bad press........


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

Aside from all this PR stunts, we have all seen how this Silicon valley start up is far far different in the way they behave than any other respected SV companies such as HP, Cisco, Apple etc. What is their culture? Nothing that I would try to emulate. What is their message to the public? Nothing but lies. What is their end game? Nothing but money (this is normal), except with no regards for being socially responsible. Uber is really the ugly side of capitalism, but it did not have to take this route.


----------



## Lilmsmisses (Aug 25, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> OMG i totally believe uber would do this... afterall they have to find a way to stick suckers with the maintenance of the vehicle at rates they are currently charging or less.


So agree!!!! $0.25/mile lol


----------



## Lilmsmisses (Aug 25, 2016)

rtaatl said:


> What the hell...so tell me this: How do you sell your own car to "driver" who doesn't actually drive the vehicle since it's supposed to be self operated. Yes, Uber is looking for a round of suckers to do the maintenance and insurance for them. Yet if so, then you still (or supposed) to give them a higher cut, which negates the whole self driving concept, at least in Travis's mind anyway, of the 'other dude in the car' being such a high expense. This company makes not sense.


I laughed the whole time I read your post.


----------



## Lilmsmisses (Aug 25, 2016)

Transportador said:


> I truly believe the whole self driving cars for Uber is just to get more investors money. It doesn't fit their business model in anyway. Today they don't own any assets, and barely makes a profit. How in the hell they are gonna make money when they have to invest in any kind of ownership, or even lease of assets with these self driving cars? It would be a humongous fleet world wide. Even if the car companies wanted in on the game, how is Uber gonna pay them enough? We drivers are subsidizing the operational costs of the rides today. Are the car companies in the future gonna subsidize? Don't think so.
> 
> Even in the scenario that the OP talks about, Uber would be renting my self driving car from me when I'm not using it. What's the difference from that and just paying drivers.
> 
> Uber took a great thing and turned it into a stupid head game that only Travis thinks makes sense.


And then also consider the fact that Uber likes to tout the fact that is a technology company and not a transportation company. They will then clearly become a transportation company.


----------



## Lilmsmisses (Aug 25, 2016)

Retired Senior said:


> My take on this is that UBER corporate management will do everything and anything for free P.R. That whole bit about personal transport by air-born drones last week smacked of this shit. I have been following the progress of flying cars for the past 40 years, and, ladies and gentlemen, the Jefferson's hybrid car/plane machine is at least 10 years away... 5 for the physical machine and maybe 10 or more for the associated legal regulations...
> 
> http://money.cnn.com/2015/05/18/luxury/flying-cars-aeromobil/


Just for a little clarification what is the difference between a flying car and an airplane? Confused.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

I Drive Select said:


> Über will _likely_ lease or sell their self-driving vehicles to drivers instead of Über owning and operating them.
> There could be an opportunity in this to run a fleet of these vehicles for Über...


Of course there will be opportunity. Just as the thread "Uber completely suckers the labor movement" in Stories says. It states that "Uber is bigger then GM, Harley Davidson and Ferrari combined without owning anything". Why the hell would Travis take on the cost of operations? Travis already easily convinced hundreds of thousands to assume all costs and risks to transport millions of people everyday by using their own vehicles. Now he can just pawn off all the cost and responsibility of self driving cars to the ignorant public. I know there will be thousands of idiots willing to drop hundreds of millions on an unproven concept. I'm just curious to see which of the 5 preferred auto insurance companies will have the guts to insure SDC's?


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Lilmsmisses said:


> Just for a little clarification what is the difference between a flying car and an airplane? Confused.


Air traffic conforms to, and is controlled by, a strict set of rules & regulations.
Given their past history of just muscling in on established operations, Uber would probably launch their "flying transportation" with no regard to such rules & regulations.
That'd be one likely difference, for starters.
But it's all a PR stunt, anyway, as you've all posted here.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I Drive Select said:


> Über CEO Travis Kalanick, speaking at the Vanity Fair New Establishment Summit, indicated that Über will _likely_ lease or sell their self-driving vehicles to drivers instead of Über owning and operating them.
> 
> There could be an opportunity in this to run a fleet of these vehicles for Über...


Just like locally owned and operated mom and pop taxi companies.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

Rofl, you do realize why he is doing it right?

Liability (AI isn't anywhere near ready), Expenses (lol try to maintain an advanced self driving system) and Law (no longer considered a tech company).

The big LEL.

Travis is way ahead of everyone.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Lilmsmisses said:


> Just for a little clarification what is the difference between a flying car and an airplane? Confused.


Flying car takes off vertically, like a helicopter. It also should be 90℅ self stabilizing. Owners of self flying cars will do almost nothing but program a route.
The trick will be from the logistics end, creating 3 dimensional "lanes" and "elevator shafts" for asent and descent.
It's 30 years off minimum.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Just like locally owned and operated mom and pop taxi companies.


Yeah but I'd never rely on Uber as a franchise.
They are so volatile they change their rules monthly.
Anyone who operates a mini fleet with Uber needs their head examined.


----------



## TWHansen (Sep 13, 2016)

I can see Uber staying out of the ownership model, but the reality is that nearly everyone else is going to be looking to do the same thing. The inside poop from Ford and a few other OEMs is that you're going to see massive autonomous fleets on short-term (year or less) leases to rideshare companies. It's entirely conceivable that an autonomous rideshare vehicle could clock 100k+ miles in the first year. These miles go to a premium rideshare company; after a year these are turned in, refurbished, and sent back out for another 2-3 years with a budget rideshare company, at which time they'll have had 200k-400k+ miles of relatively hard use and could well be ready for recycling. OEMs love the idea of this - it will dramatically cut the average fleet age, keeping factories humming in the face of decreasing demand and cutting the amount of support needed for legacy product. Factory-owned, factory-serviced, factory-recycled. You're already seeing this model with phones. Don't think it can't or won't happen with cars.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Yeah but I'd never rely on Uber as a franchise.
> They are so volatile they change their rules monthly.
> Anyone who operates a mini fleet with Uber needs their head examined.


Yes, look at what just happened with DailyPay! Uber just shut them out, completely, overnight. Uber will treat the owners of self driving cars no better than they treat their current "partners".


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

TWHansen said:


> I can see Uber staying out of the ownership model, but the reality is that nearly everyone else is going to be looking to do the same thing. The inside poop from Ford and a few other OEMs is that you're going to see massive autonomous fleets on short-term (year or less) leases to rideshare companies. It's entirely conceivable that an autonomous rideshare vehicle could clock 100k+ miles in the first year. These miles go to a premium rideshare company; after a year these are turned in, refurbished, and sent back out for another 2-3 years with a budget rideshare company, at which time they'll have had 200k-400k+ miles of relatively hard use and could well be ready for recycling. OEMs love the idea of this - it will dramatically cut the average fleet age, keeping factories humming in the face of decreasing demand and cutting the amount of support needed for legacy product. Factory-owned, factory-serviced, factory-recycled. You're already seeing this model with phones. Don't think it can't or won't happen with cars.


BS, maybe only in the USA. But Uber is a global business. Don't see this anywhere else outside of USA. Europe already has regulation much stricter than here on self driving cars...And Asia (not Singapore) and South America and the rest of the 3rd world, good luck on that.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Transportador said:


> BS, maybe only in the USA. But Uber is a global business. Don't see this anywhere else outside of USA. Europe already has regulation much stricter than here on self driving cars...And Asia (not Singapore) and South America and the rest of the 3rd world, good luck on that.


Actually I can picture this easily. Since the auto manufacturers are the ones producing the vehicles; they would be essentially taking control of the market away from Uber and putting it in their hands since they produce the vehicles. We all knew uber is pretty much a shell company anyway and something like this will expose all of their flaws with their business model.


----------



## Michael Pare (Jul 27, 2014)

Getting stupid drivers to pay for our cars simply brilliant !


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

This is really the only logical step for Uber. They'd never want to actually own and maintain a fleet of cars themselves. Letting us own them and just send them out on rides is the only way this would make sense. 

I would seriously doubt I would want to get an autonomous car and send it out for Uber. Having a human chaperone stops at least some of the rider bad behavior. You'd have to have a camera in the car recording everything or the car would get trashed.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Transportador said:


> Yes, look at what just happened with DailyPay! Uber just shut them out, completely, overnight. Uber will treat the owners of self driving cars no better than they treat their current "partners".


Much worse, actually, as the lure of surge will be taken away from owners completely.
Uber would pay owners the usual pittance, charge riders whatever surge they like, while keeping 100% of that cream.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

rtaatl said:


> What the hell...so tell me this: How do you sell your own car to "driver" who doesn't actually drive the vehicle since it's supposed to be self operated. Yes, Uber is looking for a round of suckers to do the maintenance and insurance for them. Yet if so, then you still (or supposed) to give them a higher cut, which negates the whole self driving concept, at least in Travis's mind anyway, of the 'other dude in the car' being such a high expense. This company makes not sense.


Ok... here's my vision of leasing/selling a self driving Uber is supposed to work, and the probobly sales tag.

Invest in a self driver car
you keep it clean/maitained
It makes money while you sleep
you can still use it to drive you around when you want/need a ride

Here's the reality (Just got out of my time machine 15 minutes ago.. by the way the President elect in 2020 is Mark Harmon)
Sell a sucker a car
They take care of it
It will cost more to operate than it will pay out
Only uber dealerships can repair/mantain them
Passengers will abuse the crap out of them
Uber can implement a "Cleanliness" rating that returns the car to you when the car is too nasty for the average uber rider to tolerate. 
Uber will refuse to charge passengers for messes that take the car out of service (while you are sleeping or at your job) but take only minimal time to actually clean up.
It then stops making money until you get around to cleaning it, thus your car will only be able to operate for *what is essentially* a random length of time and it will sit doing nothing until you drag your behind out to clean it up.
The risk of being able to make money with it moves onto YOU if the market over saturates.
It will never be available to take you places because right before you want to use it, the dang thing will get an out of town trip.
Uber can arbitrarily change the model year requirements before you see the return on your investment you need... now your smelly UberBot is useless.


----------



## jonhjax (Jun 24, 2016)

If I ever own a self driving car my insurance should greatly decrease. Think about this -- liability coverage, none, I'm not driving- just need to do required scheduled maintenance. Collision- probably won't need it either. Comprehensive and uninsured motorist coverage should be about all Ill need. The rest of the legal responsibility should be with the manufacturer of the vehicle.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

jonhjax said:


> If I ever own a self driving car my insurance should greatly decrease. Think about this -- liability coverage, none, I'm not driving- just need to do required scheduled maintenance. Collision- probably won't need it either. Comprehensive and uninsured motorist coverage should be about all Ill need. The rest of the legal responsibility should be with the manufacturer of the vehicle.


Hilarious.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

There's a bigger picture.

Car companies are already pairing with TNC companies. It's quite possible the auto companies will provide the TNC companies their cars at no upfront cost for a split of the fares. That means the car company and TNC are only paying actual manufacturing costs for the cars.

What's missing in this discussion is that electric and SDC are emerging _together_. Simple electric people movers could be all but maintenance free outside of cleanings. When it does need maintenance, it will be much faster and way cheaper. We aren't talking about 100,000-200,000 mile cars here but more likely 500,000+. Electric motors have 2 moving parts compared to the internal combustion engine's 2,000. It's apples and Oranges.

Will Uber allow outside owners? Probably, at least at first to supplement their fleets. In the end, they will go in-house though, it's a part of the business cycle and remaining competitive.


----------

